# Astoria Bingo Hall/Cinema Brighton - February 2013



## Kent-urbex (Feb 12, 2013)

The Grade II Listed Brighton Astoria was built by Griggs & Son Ltd. for E. E. Lyons and designed by Edward Albert Stone, who also deisigned the Astorias in Brixton, Streatham, Finsbury Park, Charing Cross Road, and the Old Kent Road in London. The Theatre was built as a Super Cinema with an Art Deco auditorium decorated by Henri & Laverdet, capable of seating 1,823 people, a Tea Room and Restaurant, and full stage facilities.

Although built as a Super Cinema with stage facilities the Theatre's stage was in fact rarely used and in 1958 it was closed off completely when renovations to the building included erecting a 70mm screen in front of the proscenium. The Theatre's Compton Organ was also removed at this time, and the auditorium was mostly hidden by curtains. Also the Balcony stepping was altered and a new projection box was installed at the rear of of the balcony.

A Ticket for a special press & trade preview of 'Ben Hur' at the Astoria Theatre, Brighton on Monday the 20th of March, 1961 - Courtesy Allan JempsonThe Astoria then went on to be a successful Cinema for many years until the 7th of May 1977 when it closed after the last showing of Barbra Streisand's 'A Star is Born.'

After the Astoria closed for Cinema use it was then converted for Bingo. This continued until 1996 when even Bingo ended and the building was closed and boarded up, and so it has remained for many years.

Having been sold for a substantial sum recently the current owners have put in planning applications to demolish the building but the Theatres Trust, and the Cinema Theatre Association have strongly opposed any demolition of this Grade II Listed Theatre.

After seeing a few reports from here decided to give this one a go, Was a bit optimistic as the last report was two or three years ago. Love to photograph Cinemas after I done ABC Maidstone haven’t as of yet come across a cinema in such perfect condition as the one in maidstone. Once in noticed 110v leads all over the place managed to get the lights working which was a bonus, There seems to be a lot of water damage. I could see how the building had been changed over the years, from a cinema to bingo hall. All the original curtains and back drops are still up above the stage. Some of the seating and flooring has been ripped up in places, There was a lot of the original bingo machines. As I’ve just upgraded my DLSR from a Nikon d90 to a Nikon d800 I only had a 35m prime Fx lens, at the end I put my 11-16mm dx lens on to do some wide angle hence why I have ended up with a black outline. 

Main Doors






Buy your tickets





Once past the ticket desk and through the doors you have the bar





Directly opposite the bar was a higher seating area where the bingo machines are 





Machines





Bingo cards





A desk at a different entrance 





2nd floor corridor which runs along the front of the building over looking the road





smashed mirror 





To my right was stairs to the higher tier of the cinema screen down the corridor was a set of stairs going to the lower tier 





stairs going up to the top tier
[





stairs





Window





Looking down towards the stage 35mm





chairs





A false suspended ceiling placed over the original ceiling. 





Video stage controller





Stage





Above the stage looking down and the remaining curtains and back drops suspended above the ceiling 





Taken from the stage looking towards lower and top seating





Seating from side view 





Top of the seating looking down towards the stage 11-16mm


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 13, 2013)

Some great pics there, looks a good mooch..
Thanks!


----------



## AlexanderJones (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow. Awesome looking place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great report & photos.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 13, 2013)

The place looks ace, super pics, thanks .


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 13, 2013)

Great pic and good report. I still havent done a cinema or a theatre yet!This one looks cool despite all the graf. Well covered 2nd to last and last shot are my faves I dont mind the black around them I think it centres the focus, I get the same on my sigma 8mm on cropped frame body


----------



## Kent-urbex (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the good feedback  this was my 3rd cinema


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2013)

I liked that, great Pics, Thanks.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Very interesting place. Any externals?


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kent-urbex (Feb 14, 2013)

i'll be passing in a couple of hours so will take externals then sorry


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 15, 2013)

Great quality photographs! Sadly I've never had the pleasure of visiting a derelict cinema, so thank you for sharing your images.


----------



## Woofem (Feb 16, 2013)

nice pics, i see this everyday whilst working and driving around Bton


----------



## beccapenny (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm from Brighton, and have often passed by this place and wondered what it's like inside! Now I know, so thanks!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, that is awesome! Great photos too! Hats off to ya for doing it.


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Great contrast on the pics, how many times did you says 2 fat ladies to yourself (that was lame !) thanks for sharing


----------



## Milezaway (May 3, 2013)

Is this place still there ?


----------



## gingrove (May 3, 2013)

That's great I like the peephole effect that the DX lens gives! Thanks for posting.


----------



## manof2worlds (May 23, 2013)

Long time since I posted here, circumstantial withdrawal from Urbexy stuff, but not anymore as it's time to get back out there with my new Canon 1000D 

So, love the pictures, the lighting was a real bonus for you. I'm heading to Brighton in a couple of weeks and will have a few hours to spare over night before my coach leaves, so I may just give this a little look-see ;-)


----------

